# Weird Prehistoric Creatures



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you saw these in a horror movie you would say they couldn't ever REALLY exist.

http://listverse.com/2009/10/05/15-unusual-prehistoric-creatures/


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Some strange looking critter back in the early days.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A lot of good prop inspiration in that article.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting that Sickie ! That's so cool !


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

You betcha Bob.  Creatures like this is why I believe a lot in crytozoology. Animals people don't believe are real often have a a seed of truth.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah! this stuff is old news for me, Ive known about some of theses for years!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting. My kids and I are big prehistoria buffs, I can't wait to share this with them in the morning!


----------

